

The Tech Junkie's Way to Network - macabhay
http://www.feathrapp.com/

======
macabhay
We'd love to get this in your hands (beta starting this month) and to get your
feedback.

We want your valuable input – so we're going to auto push everybody that signs
up through hacker news to the top of the beta queue.

